# Ear cropped got infection



## iitsbrenh (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a 9 week old bullie and we got his ears cropped. One of them healed perfectly but the other one is missing a few stitches near the bottom. We had him in a cone but are thinking he scratched and pulled them out while we were cleaning the cone. It's really swollen and has a lot of drainage. We went to a vet who wanted to charge us 600 to resuture him and keep him for 3 days. We contacted the person who did his ears and provided him with photos and said it did not look bad only a few stitches missing and inflammation. Should we resuture pr will it heal normally once the infection is gone? And what can we give him to help with the pain and inflammation? What can we do to ease the pain. It's making me so helpless to see him like that.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

"person who did his ears"? Was this a vet? 
Either way, he needs to be seen by a vet. Only they can prescribe antibiotics and pain meds.


----------

